
What's the Deal with Classroom Trigger Warnings? - Strikingwolf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvoYtUhjRWM
======
Strikingwolf
Very interesting opinion IMO. The end discussion being the power dynamic
between teacher-student-school is very interesting to me as a student. The
real question however is if your trigger is trigger warning discussion, should
a trigger warning be put on a trigger warning discussion :P

------
Strikingwolf
Idea channel once again poses an interesting idea. This time in the form of a
discussion about trigger warnings and what is really being argued when we are
talking about them.

